# arine betta and cleaner shrimp?



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i got a customer who is comming back in a couple hours and wants to know if he can put a skunk cleaner shrimp in with the marine betta he recently bought. the shrimp is abought 2 inches maybe a little more the betta is about 6 inches at the most and i really dont know the answer to it. if its to small i could maybe sell him one of our big cleaner shrimp from our show tank and id say they are 3 inches atleast.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Depends on the size, but betas will eat shrimp.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

The betta will eat most any fish or shrimp it can fit in its mouth.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i just realized i wrote arine betta and not marine betta. but the shrimp was much bigger than the bettas mouth. i found out when he came back that he has a fire shrimp in there which is pretty much the same size as the cleaner shrimp he wanted so i didn't think it would be much of a problem.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

there ya go problem solved.


----------

